# Lost lambs - Milking sheep



## Abgusaf (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello,

We recently had a ewe lose her one and only lamb. She got stuck in the birthing canal and was dead by the time we found her. Devistated.

She's would have been a first time mom, and she has bounced back really well, up with everyone else still eating and drinking.

Over the last two days I have milked her and we are saving the colostrum in the freezer. Here's my question, I do NOT have interest in keeping her in milk, however I don't want her to get any kind of infection from not being milked. How long do I continue to milk her?

She also keeps squatting like she needs to pee, but doesn't. Im assuming that's normal, my thought process is that the added pressure of the utters is potentially pushing on the bladder making her think she needs to pee? But I know it could also be a UTI and we will be keeping a close eye on her.

Thanks in advance!
Adam


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you know if she passed the afterbirth?  Did you bounce her to  make sure there is a 2nd lamb?
That is more a sign of needing to pass afterbirth.


----------



## Abgusaf (Apr 21, 2019)

She passed the placenta, and there was no signs of a second lamb. She gave birth Friday, so I'm confident she finished.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 21, 2019)

take her temp


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi, Adam,
She may have a womb infection, particularly if you had to give birth assistance. Has she any discharge? Bloody, dirty brown stuff would indicate this. If unsure, I'd give her a 5 day course of penicillin and streptomycin (plus anti-inflammatory).

You really don't need to milk her at all. She may leak a little milk, but she'll dry up in 4-5 days.

Sheep are white things which lie around in fields trying to think of a way to die according to our vet, so try not to feel too bad about the death.....always difficult to spot anything going wrong in a species which is prey rather than predator as they hide their illnesses well.

If possible, get her out with other 'dry' ewes and exercising....it speeds up the recovery process.


----------



## Abgusaf (Apr 21, 2019)

She currently has a temp of 103.8, on the higher side but still normal.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 26, 2019)

Is there still any discharge and des it smell bad?  The udder hangs below the body.  It does not put any pressure on the bladder.  Squatting to pee and not being able to pee would mean something else.  Did you have to pull the dead lamb?  Did you check inside her?  If the answer is yes, she could have an infection like Sheepshape suggests.  I recommend  antibiotics as Sheepshape suggests.  Particularly if you think her temperature s elevated.  Penicillin is good. 

If she is a milking ewe, why don't you want to keep her milking?  If you keep her milking this year, she will give more next year after she lambs again.  If you dry her up, her udder will not develop as it would in a lactating ewe for this year.  If she twins next year (usual in a 2nd freshening) you will have less milk for the lambs.


----------

